# Katschen (Landschaftlich)



## Hutschi

Kontext:
Ich habe heute das Wort "katschen" im Radio nach langer Zeit wieder gehört.

Bedeutung laut Duden: schmatzend kauen
katschen

Ich hatte gar nicht gerechnet, es im Duden zu finden.

Verwendet wurde es bei uns nur im Zusammenhang mit Kaugummi, dabei wurde es meist pejorativ verwendet.

Fragen:
1. wird es auch allgemeiner verwendet? Zum Beispiel beim Mittagessen: "Katsch nicht so?" (Hier kenne ich nur "Schmatz nicht so beim Essen!" - bei Kindererziehung)

2. Ich kenne es aus Sachsen. Wo wird es noch verwendet?
Hier auch Positiv empfunden: "Ich möchte noch einen Kaugummi katschen!"


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> 1. wird es auch allgemeiner verwendet?


Mir war "katschen = schmatzen" unbekannt.


----------



## Hutschi

Aber "Katschen" in Kaugummi kauen?


----------



## JClaudeK

Das kenne ich auch nicht. 
Ich kenne in diesem Zusammenhang nur "knatschen/ mampfen".


----------



## Frieder

Nein, _katschen_ ist mir auch völlig unbekannt in dieser Bedeutung. _Katschen _kenne ich nur als Pluralform von _Katsche_, also eine Beschädigung durch einen harten Gegenstand: sich eine Katsche ins Auto / in die neue Uhr machen, eine Katsche am Kopf vom Sturz.

Im Norden sagt man (meine Eltern zumindest) zu _Kaugummi kauen_ auch _knautschen_ (was ja relativ ähnlich klingt, aber eben auch pejorativ benutzt wird).


----------



## berndf

Das Verb_ katschen_ ist vor allem österreichisch. Dort ersetzt es _schmatzen_ in allen Verwendungen und allen Konjugationsformen. Das Verb _schmatzen_ hört man so gut wie nicht und wenn, dann ist es deutscher Einfluss.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Schmatz nicht so beim Essen!" - bei Kindererziehung


Das ist auf jeden Fall der standardsprachliche und überregionale Ausdruck.



Hutschi said:


> nur im Zusammenhang mit Kaugummi, dabei wurde es meist pejorativ verwendet


Ich habe es mal gehört im negativen Sinne von "schmatzen". Ich glaube, es war eine Mitschülerin, die das immer sagte. Vielleicht kamen ihre Eltern aus einer anderen Region? Weiß ich aber leider nicht.



Hutschi said:


> Hier auch Positiv empfunden: "Ich möchte noch einen Kaugummi katschen!"


Positiv habe ich es noch nie gehört und ich empfinde diesen Satz als nicht idiomatisch. Hier bedeutet es wohl einfach nur "kauen", oder?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das ist auf jeden Fall der standardsprachliche und überregionale Ausdruck.


... in Deutschland und den deutschsprachigen Teilen der Schweiz und Belgiens (siehe #6).


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> 2. Ich kenne es aus Sachsen. Wo wird es noch verwendet?
> Hier auch Positiv empfunden: "Ich möchte noch einen Kaugummi katschen!"



Ich kenne es auch noch, aber wie du, habe ich es lange nicht gehört, zuletzt wohl vor 20 Jahren.

Eine weitere Bedeutung ist "intensiv kauen", z.B. "Das Steak war so zäh, dass ich ewig darauf rumgekatscht habe".


----------



## Demiurg

"katschen" kannte ich bisher nicht. Ich habe es in der Wikipedia unter "Schlesisch" gefunden:


> katschenschmatzen


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Mir (Süddeutschland) war das ebenfalls unbekannt.


----------



## berndf

Kennt ihr denn _Gatsch_ (österreichisch für _Matsch_)? Ich nehme zwar nicht an, dad die Wörter etwas mit einander zu tun haben, aber die Homophonie (in bairischen Akzenten und Dialekten natürlich nur) stärkt den Gebrauch des Verbes in Österreich vermutlich.


----------



## διαφορετικός

In der Schweiz sagt man (nur im Dialekt) "chätsche". Die Bedeutung des Wortes:


Frank78 said:


> "intensiv kauen"



Dem Kaugummi sage ich "Chätschgummi".

PS:
Man verwendet es typischerweise auch bei zähem Fleisch, das man fast nicht zerkauen kann: "I ha lang müesse dran chätsche." / "Ich habe lange daran kauen müssen.". Diesen Satz kann man auch metaphorisch verwenden bzw. verstehen (sowohl denjenigen im Dialekt als auch den Standarddeutschen).


----------



## Hutschi

"Kätschen" wird im Duden als Variante angegeben. (Herkunft: wohl lautmalend), Gebrauch:  landschaftlich)
kätschen


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Kennt ihr denn _Gatsch_ (österreichisch für _Matsch_)? Ich nehme zwar nicht an, dad die Wörter etwas mit einander zu tun haben, aber die Homophonie (in bairischen Akzenten und Dialekten natürlich nur) stärkt den Gebrauch des Verbes in Österreich vermutlich.



Ich nicht.


----------



## Frieder

berndf said:


> Kennt ihr denn _Gatsch_ (österreichisch für _Matsch_)?


Nein, obwohl ich lange Zeit in München gewohnt habe. Dort hieß der Matsch _Baatz_.


----------



## Demiurg

Frieder said:


> Nein, obwohl ich lange Zeit in München gewohnt habe. Dort hieß der Matsch _Baatz_.


Klingt plausibel. Bei uns heißt der Matsch "Batsch".


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Kennt ihr denn _Gatsch_ (österreichisch für _Matsch_)?


"Gatsch" selbst kenne ich nicht für "Matsch", aber sehr nahe dran: "Nicht so gatschen!" oder "Was für ein Gegatsch/Gegatsche"" kenne ich schon, ersteres in bezug auf nass-klingendes ekliges Matschen im Mund, letzteres für matschiges Essen/Brei im negativen Sinne.


----------



## Frieder

Wie wird dieses _katschen _bzw. _gatschen _eigentlich ausgesprochen? Mit langem oder mit kurzem _*A*_?


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Wie wird dieses _katschen _bzw. _gatschen _eigentlich ausgesprochen? Mit langem oder mit kurzem _*A*_?


Ich kenne es nur aus dem Österreichischen und da stellt sich die Frage ja bekanntlich nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Bei uns "katschen" mit kurzem "a". (Ich hatte es gestern auch so bei Hitradio RTL gehört (ich glaube, von Uwe Fischer, bin aber nicht sicher.))


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Ich kenne es nur aus dem Österreichischen und da stellt sich die Frage ja bekanntlich nicht.


Wird also im Österreichischen zwischen langen und kurzen Vokalen phonemisch nicht unterschieden?


----------



## berndf

So ist es. Die meisten Österreicher wissen natürlich, welche Vokale in Standardsprache lang und kurz sind un wenden das Wissen in nicht-dialektaler Aussprache auch an. Bei rein österreichischen Ausdrücken ist das aber oft nicht klar.


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Wie wird dieses _katschen _bzw. _gatschen _eigentlich ausgesprochen? Mit langem oder mit kurzem _*A*_?


Ich kenne es nur mit kurzem A. Aber ich kenne das Wort ja ohnehin nur gerade so eben.


----------

